# Volvo S60 2002 2.4t Build Log, Sony, Image Dynamics & Polk Audio



## Durry (Oct 9, 2010)

So finally i decided to do my car audio build....im not finished ...but hey i started.. lol

sorry if you dont understand me very well...english its not my first language..

my build consists in:

Car: 2002 Volvo s60 2.4t (2.5t) 

*Head unit*: Sony Xplod MEX-BT5700U (Blue tooth receiver)
people dont like sony that much but i like my head unit a lot :S works great and have never let me down
Status... Installed

Front Doors:
Component Speakers, Image dynamics CTX65CS
Status... Working on it 

Rear Doors: Disconnected factory speakers (i dont like the sound of them)

Rear Deck Speakers: for fill purposes only.. fade its almost 80% to the front doors

Amplifiers: 2 Polk Audio PA 330....
status...only one is installed.....budget issues, im a student and have no money for wiring at this moment .. :S 
status... only 1 is installed

so "amp specs" 75 @ 4 ohms.....
i think this amp doesn't do rated but i think it would complete it purpose..


need moh wiring  

Wiring kit: Rockfor Complete 4 AWG kit

i need to solder (dont know if these word even exist lol), need to drill some holes in my speaker mount.. and create some tweeter mount in the factory tweeter location... it fits but nothing would hold the tweeter...


ill post some pictures i took...


----------



## Durry (Oct 9, 2010)

ID tweeter on left and OEM volvo tweeter on right...

















Unmounted Door:









Amp: Polk Audio PA 330 amplifier (2 channels)








rear factory battery location: 









Woofer (not going to install the crappy woofer now )








Head unit:








Some wiring


----------



## Durry (Oct 9, 2010)

Weird Material behind speaker location :








Speaker Location, Mount:








Door Looks very Sealed from here..








Speakers Comparison ID CTX65CS Speaker 6.5'' VS OEM Dodge coaxial Speaker 5.25''


----------



## Kilted (Dec 17, 2010)

Allright, Durry! I know you're happy to have the project underway. Looks good so far. Where are you placing the amps?


----------



## Durry (Oct 9, 2010)

I think I'm going to place my amp on the trunk...

This is a diy job and it would be my very first time with car audio

So I'm hoping for the best
Don't know where to place the passive crossover yet

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilted (Dec 17, 2010)

I've just got my passive crossovers mounted behind and between the two amps for now. I didn't want to hide them in in the doors where I couldn't get to them, as they have adjustments for the tweeters.

By the way, love the color of your S60. Don't remember ever seeing one that exact hue before. Nice.


----------



## Durry (Oct 9, 2010)

i was thinking of doing the same...

thanks!! that color its pretty common in 2.4t and t5 models here in Puerto Rico

tomorrow ill post some pics of the doors with new speakers mounted...


----------



## BiGal (Feb 13, 2011)

Good Luck with the Build, pls post pictures when you can!:surprised:


----------



## Durry (Oct 9, 2010)

it has some pics on it.. second post


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice! I want to know what you think about those Polk amps. Put a 4ch in today and was pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Durry (Oct 9, 2010)

they sound very good (i've been using the amp bridged on the crappy woofer), right now i had to stop the build...because of the lack of my skills... i was frustrated lol i need a helper haha ...

here is the last taken pic









i haven't figured it out how do a clean install when passing the speaker wire from the car trough the door, there isn't a "clean spot"
i was trying to do it trough this plug, but was very frustrated and stop the project ...i would need help from an expert in my area i guess...


----------



## Kilted (Dec 17, 2010)

Yep, it's a PITA to get fresh leads through the driver's door molex plug, but it can be done. Since there are more controls for the driver, most of the slots are in use. I couldn't find two adjacent ones as I did in the passenger's door plug.

At least in my installation I was able to bore out the single opening right under the factory speaker leads, just enough to slip two 16G wires through, though I didn't do so without exposing some of the metal from the contacts in the next space. Fortunately everything still worked when I put it all back together.

I'd also considered drilling out one of the larger spaces in the corners, but didn't have to resort to that.

Short of drilling a new path through the metal, fitting grommets, putting in water-tight wire protection, etc. you're pretty much stuck with finding a minimally-adequate space in the plug. Hope it all works out for you, Durry. I'm sure it will.


----------



## jhunter936 (Aug 1, 2008)

That's why it's called DIY!
Stay with it and you will figure it out.


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah, i'm not a big fan of those type of connections for the door but, you'll figure out how to get in there.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

you can buy a pair of these, drill some holes in your doors that are the right size, and then forget about it 










LOOMDOOR - Wire Loom To Run Wires Into A Door - Generic


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

I just know I always tear my hands up when fishing wire through those door molex/loom...i know there are wire fishing tools to aid but I usually try to use a coat hanger straightened out because im resourceful aka cheap


----------



## Durry (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys

What do you thing of installing the passive crossover inside the door?

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackp311 (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

Durry said:


> Thanks for the help guys
> 
> What do you thing of installing the passive crossover inside the door?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


If you can avoid it, don't put it the door. The elements can get at it! My friend used to seal in a plastic bag when he put them in a door.


----------



## Durry (Oct 9, 2010)

req said:


> you can buy a pair of these, drill some holes in your doors that are the right size, and then forget about it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like this option so far... ill let you know what i did ...

thanks for the help !


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

no problems man!!!


----------



## Durry (Oct 9, 2010)

ryomanx said:


> If you can avoid it, don't put it the door. The elements can get at it! My friend used to seal in a plastic bag when he put them in a door.


i like this idea, but i think it would be my last option..


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

ryomanx said:


> If you can avoid it, don't put it the door. The elements can get at it! My friend used to seal in a plastic bag when he put them in a door.





Durry said:


> i like this idea, but i think it would be my last option..


if you ending up having put it in the door, there is a spray or jelly we used sometimes. it's like the corrosion stuff for the battery but, it isn't super thick like it. it's pretty much electrical contact spray but, it has a funny name that I can't remember. i've used it on crossover connection before just to feel better about leaving it a door.


----------



## Durry (Oct 9, 2010)

do you know where i can buy it

and the other thing is that i was thinking of using 14 awg from the amp to the 
factory speaker wire that goes from the head unit, but im going to cut the wire and weld the 14 awg wire from the amp to the factory 16awg** that goes from the car> plug > plug> door and then weld more 14 awg into the factory 16 awg that goes from the plug to the speakers..... so its going to be like this in the doors door>plug>factory wire>welded Aftermarket 14 awg wire....

i dont know if im making myself clear, but do you think the plugs would handle 200 watts (probably less like 175 watts rms) ??????

english its not my first language and im trying hard to say something complicated 
so sorry if you dont understand.


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

Durry said:


> do you know where i can buy it
> 
> and the other thing is that i was thinking of using 14 awg from the amp to the
> factory speaker wire that goes from the head unit, but im going to cut the wire and weld the 14 awg wire from the amp to the factory 16awg** that goes from the car> plug > plug> door and then weld more 14 awg into the factory 16 awg that goes from the plug to the speakers..... so its going to be like this in the doors door>plug>factory wire>welded Aftermarket 14 awg wire....
> ...


Umm... electrolytic contact spray?? I forgot to look before I left the house. You can get it from the auto parts store. Just ask for electric contact spray.

As far your english goes I get what you're saying. At work we use a part called speed cable. We attach the wire to the input location, like behind a deck and the other end to the output. It keeps you from having to run wire to each speaker location. It's good for mid level coaxials but for what you're doing, i'd try to get the tweet and mid wire in to the door if possible.


----------



## Durry (Oct 9, 2010)

let see....


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

Any good news with the doors?


----------



## Durry (Oct 9, 2010)

i think im selling the car.... :S 


ill let you know guys !


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

aww man. what are you going to get next?


----------



## Durry (Oct 9, 2010)

i got a 2005 s40 T5 

going to remove the speakers from the s60, clean the car and sell it....

maybe ill a build log for the s40 in the future


----------

